# Hierodula Membrenacea Breeding



## Ben.M (Apr 20, 2007)

How should i breed _Hierodula Membrenacea _ as i know that they will happily eat the other, any tips and ideas will be appreasiated


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2007)

Just like most other mantids. These are easy to breed. I take the male out and set him on a flat surface or let him hang from something. After he settles down I have the female crawl off my hand onto the same surface he is on but make sure she walks away from him.

Prod her along with a stick or something and he should notice her. If he is interested and mature enough he should jump on. He may jump on backwards but this is normal and he should turn around. Once he does he should initiate mating by bending his abdomen to hers. If he just sits there blow a quick breath on him and that may get him going.

If the male shows no interest in the female or jumps on and just sits there and does nothing seperate them and try again in about a week. I leave them in a large net cage or free in a room so he has plenty of space to get away. They mate for HOURS so watching is not practical. I lose very, very few males to the females.


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanx Rick, i wondered as my D.lobata male just sits and stares at the female for hours so i didnt know if that was the same with H, mems :roll: but thanx for the info


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2007)

> Thanx Rick, i wondered as my D.lobata male just sits and stares at the female for hours so i didnt know if that was the same with H, mems :roll: but thanx for the info


That means he's really not ready. When he jumps on be prepared for her to freak out and try to grab him. If she trys just get in between them with your finger and pull them apart gently if she grabs him. Some immature females will do this.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2007)

I also read that some people prepare some cold water to splash on the female if she grabs the male. Perhaps that also makes her let go.


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2007)

> I also read that some people prepare some cold water to splash on the female if she grabs the male. Perhaps that also makes her let go.


Yeah but I have not had any problems just grabbing her from behind or by the front legs.


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 21, 2007)

> > Thanx Rick, i wondered as my D.lobata male just sits and stares at the female for hours so i didnt know if that was the same with H, mems :roll: but thanx for the info
> 
> 
> That means he's really not ready. When he jumps on be prepared for her to freak out and try to grab him. If she trys just get in between them with your finger and pull them apart gently if she grabs him. Some immature females will do this.


She is deffinatly mature(so is the male), she's already layed 1 unfertilised ootheca and she will lay another in the next week so thats why im in a hurry to get them mated, the closesed i came was when the male went under the female and then got stuck :roll:


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2007)

> > > Thanx Rick, i wondered as my D.lobata male just sits and stares at the female for hours so i didnt know if that was the same with H, mems :roll: but thanx for the info
> >
> >
> > That means he's really not ready. When he jumps on be prepared for her to freak out and try to grab him. If she trys just get in between them with your finger and pull them apart gently if she grabs him. Some immature females will do this.
> ...


She should be good to go then. An inexperienced male can cause you some grief.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 21, 2007)

It should be easier to mate Asian giant mantis than dead leaf mantis. As Rick said, once connected, they can continue mating for long hours, so feed the female lot and lot of food prior to mating. I did lose a male to female and it happened right after mating.


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 21, 2007)

Whooooooooooooooooo, put the D.Lobata's together for the 6th time and finally they mated    (well still at it  ), it took the male 30mins to mount her , and before hes been in there for a whole day and not even moved towards her :roll: , maybe he just felt different today  , well its made my day 8) ,

Thanx everyone for the info


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 21, 2007)

They hav only been mateing for 2 maybe 3 hours, does that matter???????????????


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 21, 2007)

You're worrying again mate :wink: They'll be fine, though this species does often mate for longer.

if he jumps off tonight, then you can always re-mtae them in a week.


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorrybut im so desperate that she gets fertilised, but if they mate for that long, WILL SHE BE FERTILISED???


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 21, 2007)

> Sorrybut im so desperate that she gets fertilised, but if they mate for that long, WILL SHE BE FERTILISED???


More than likey, yes.


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 21, 2007)

Good, thanx Rob, you've made me feel much happier


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2007)

Sometimes if I pair up a couple in the afternoon they will still be mating the next morning.


----------

